# Memorial Daze



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL Ms. Bonnie is sooo tired


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

OMG I haven't ever seen a picture of Bonnie. She is a precious gal!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Eddie had a bout with diarrhea for a day or two. His way of recovering was much sleep. Much, much sleep. I think we can all relate.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you we been worming her..Manna feed plus a garlic regiment..I checked her faMacha yesterday looking good. She's 45lbs her coat is really looking good.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Thank you we been worming her..Manna feed plus a garlic regiment..I checked her faMacha yesterday looking good. She's 45lbs her coat is really looking good.


"Manna feed"?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

yeah the bag is in the barn, but it was a medicated dewormer feed. Once every 3 weeks. I also started her on garlic around the same time. 

She got her feed on Friday, which will be the last time she gets that. I will continue with garlic as daily. She likes garlic, the peels, all of it. So i just give her the whole thing. 

She's also been on a Pro Manna mineral - free range

Black Sunflower seeds as a snack, lately. Plus Apples, celery. 

Not bad for a pygmy runt.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> yeah the bag is in the barn, but it was a medicated dewormer feed. Once every 3 weeks. I also started her on garlic around the same time.
> 
> She got her feed on Friday, which will be the last time she gets that. I will continue with garlic as daily. She likes garlic, the peels, all of it. So i just give her the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Medicated feeds or pellet dewormers do not work. And create super worms if given at lower than suggested dose. Manna pro mineral, not pro manna.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Medicated feed is for coccidia prevention only. Pellet dewormer is for whatever they say on the bag it is for. Two completely different uses. But pelleted dewormer really doesn't work. Medicated feed does work if fed at the right amount and daily for the purpose of coccidia prevention only.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

cool thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

